# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Добавление заключительной строки в списки форумов

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые участники, 

сообщаем, что по просьбам трудящихся в конце форумных таблиц английского и русского форума добавлена строка "Все разделы прочитаны | Руководство форума", доступная ранее только на главной странице.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

